
George Orwell's review of Mein Kampf (1940) [pdf] - avnerium
http://worldview.carnegiecouncil.org/archive/worldview/1975/07/2555.html/_res/id=sa_File1/v18_i007-008_a010.pdf
======
pattisapu
"It is a pathetic, dog-like face, the face of a man suffering under
intolerable wrongs."

"One feels, as with Napoleon, that he _can't_ win, and yet he somehow deserves
to."

So far as that goes, he resembles so many candidates for so many offices.

But it is at this point where the true fascist emerges (compare Mishima or Le
Corbusier):

"Also he has grasped the falsity of the hedonistic attitude to life. Nearly
all western thought since the last war, certainly all 'progressive' thought,
has assumed tacitly that all human beings desire nothing beyond ease, security
and avoidance of pain."

